# I’ll apologise in advance….



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Just a little humour to brighten your post bank holiday work, since I feel that way inclined...

Crikey these GT-R's are quick.
















Now see what a GT-R does to your dog.

















And as for Porches. Gosh I am so sorry...










I'll get my coat...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> I'll get my coat...


Please do, dont let the door hit you on the way out.......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

well I thought it was funny!


----------

